# Flight of the Navigator (1986)



## Chilly (Nov 1, 2001)

*The Ship*

i forgot...............where idd that ship com from? lol
i mean it could talk and everything...........................


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 4, 2001)

I have no idea where it came form but i l;ove the way it says

"Compliance!"


----------



## Chilly (Nov 7, 2001)

*lol*

yeh that was funny!lol

hey sinny? i guess were the two mmovie addicts........lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

yah...although i think dave should be allowed in to this exclusive club, too!
We always seem to be chasing each other round the threads!!!!


Sin


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*hey*

u chase each other around..........is there something goin on?...............:rolly2:  lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 12, 2001)

no no i meant we ie u and i are following each other...whenever i reply it always seems to be you that I'm replying too 


Sin


----------



## Chilly (Nov 12, 2001)

*lol*

oh that...........i juts liker eplying everywhere to increase my posts and get more cutey aliesn!lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 14, 2001)

ahhh....like the new title btw.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 14, 2001)

*lol*

u do? thanks

dmalfoay introdduced me to the mafia!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 15, 2001)

you mean she actually intorduce someone she got me doingall her dirty work so fasr...


----------



## Chilly (Nov 15, 2001)

*lol*

nah yeh she introduced me!lol

anyway go bak to discussing the ship!lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 16, 2001)

i love the seat and the way you steer it...if only driving in real life was as easy...


----------



## Dave (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *yah...although i think dave should be allowed in to this exclusive club, too!
> We always seem to be chasing each other round the threads!!!!
> *



*I hear everything!*

--you are posting in threads I started in the films section and that I'm subscribed to, that's the reason.

--I've never heard of this, is it new?


----------



## Chilly (Nov 17, 2001)

*wat?*

this thread?i started it!!!!!!!

no on e had even boterhed so i thoughth hmmmmmmm
lol

yeh if only steerring was that easy.......not that i know........i cant drive yte..........


----------



## Dave (Nov 18, 2001)

you did start this thread Chilly, you haven't lost it! But as I said, I hear everything, and I heard you mention my name.

I meant that I haven't ever heard of this film "Navigator". What is it all about?


----------



## Chilly (Nov 18, 2001)

*lol*

ooopsies >blushes< lol

anyway this movie is basically about a little boy who at the beginnign gets knocked unconscius right? he wakes up in a facility of some sort........wher all this weird stuff is going on.......anyway he finds this ship.........an alien ship which is being "held" at that facility........he gets in......it takes off......(im not very good at this am i?lol)......anyway it takes him all over the place ya-di-da

so basically he has all these adventures and then he wakes up and realises it was a dream......but then .......wait for it.......he finds the little creature that he'd taken from the ship in his pocekt......so we dont know if it was a dream or if it actaully happened..........ok that was the crappest summary EVER........i hope someone can explain it better? 
lol
i tried Dave.......lol


----------



## Dave (Nov 18, 2001)

I've seen it (part of it anyway)  it was called "The Flight of the Navigator"?? How is it a Medeval Odyssey? I thought that it was a spaceship thingy? (I didn't see very much of it you see.)


----------



## Chilly (Nov 18, 2001)

*lol*

thats confused me as well


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 20, 2001)

i think a midievil odyssey has somehow ended up here maybe it meant to be in 'm' or maybe this forum is actually for a film of this title and not flight of the navigator... If you want i could do a summary, chilly


----------



## Chilly (Nov 20, 2001)

*sure*

sure go ahead 
me and dave wanna know


----------



## Jackers (Nov 3, 2002)

*Help!!*

Ok, I may be posting this in the wrong section but im about to go really crazy so at the moment i only half care!!!  

For about 1 year i have been trying to remember a film i saw as a kid....it was in about 1994 so sometime before then it would have been made.

I only remember two things about it....first.....there is a boy who gets lost (i think) and disappears (abducted maybe), but he doesnt realise he has been gone for so long and he just goes home to realise that his family is no longer living there and there is some other family there.

Ok second.....he escapes some place under a lunch trolley (i think) lots of white!!!! ( i may be getting this part mixed up with another movie)

Thats all i remember...i know its not a lot but hopefully someone here will know what it is.....before i go nuts!!!
Thanks.....hopefully you can help me :rolly2:


----------



## Diamond9697 (Nov 3, 2002)

ummm....only thing I can think of is "Flight of the Navigator" *shrugs*


----------



## Jackers (Nov 4, 2002)

oh my god!!! thats it!!! thank you soooo much.....im now sane again!!!!  :rolly2:


----------



## Dave (Mar 10, 2005)

You have two very different films mixed up here:

*The Navigator: A Mediaeval Odyssey (1988)*

Plot Outline: Men seeking relief from the Black Death, guided by a boy's vision, dig a tunnel from 14th century England to 20th century New Zealand.

but the film with the ship is called:

*Flight of the Navigator (1986)*

Plot Outline: In 1978, a boy is moved 8 years into the future and has an adventure with the alien ship that is responsible for that.

Like you, I've seen the second but not the first. I'm going to change the thread title to Flight of the Navigator.


----------



## little smaug (Mar 10, 2005)

Aw, "Flight of the Navigator" - I love that film! It's one of those classic feel-good movies they put on TV everytime there's a national holiday. And (if you're me) you watch it every single time, but can never be bothered to actually buy the DVD. 

Wonder if it'll be on at Easter?


----------



## philoSCIFI (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by little smaug _
> *Aw, "Flight of the Navigator" - I love that film! It's one of those classic feel-good movies they put on TV everytime there's a national holiday. And (if you're me) you watch it every single time, but can never be bothered to actually buy the DVD.
> 
> Wonder if it'll be on at Easter?  *


DITTO!

Not stalking you little_smaug, you just seem to have good taste in movies I guess.   

*wants that little critter David keeps at the end of the movie* So cute. hehe...


----------



## little smaug (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey, I have _great_ taste in films.  


And forget the critter, I want the ship! 

"Compliance" - hehe, always makes me giggle!


----------



## immortalem (Mar 10, 2005)

I love this film.  The talking ship was great.  This film is a great feel good film and it makes you appreciate the family you have.  Because in the end all the boy wanted was to find his family.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by little smaug _
> *Hey, I have great taste in films.
> 
> 
> ...


 I sit corrected.  

ROTFLMAO!  :rolly2: I love that line.


----------

